#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  >  [RP]幻獸之境人物表

## BOSS

Michile.E

姓名：米契爾．伊凡提斯 
小名：（不固定，覺得跟他有關就會回應。） 
類型：法術士（元素師） 
技巧：【武器精通】（使用頻率高／相對較弱項？但與專修戰技的戰士相比仍可算是專業級水準） 
　　　【術士法術】威力取決於施法者智力的法術，與場地無關。 
　　　　　－－攻擊系（使用頻率極低／最強項？） 
　　　　　　∟回復、輔助系（使用頻率高／得心應手？） 
　　　【精靈術】感應精靈力量的特殊法術，與本身能力無關。（得心應手） 

　　　特技：【雙重詠唱】利用異於常人的專注力與複合能力進行兩種以上的咒術詠唱， 
　　　　　　　　　　　　使靈活度與破壞力大幅度提升。 
　　　　　　【移動施法】可在行進間詠唱咒文，亦可一面進行原地反擊或閃躲，一面施 
　　　　　　　　　　　　法。移動期間限定詠唱一種咒文。 
　　　　　　【法術延遲】利用集中力將術法的效果在詠唱完畢後保留其效果，等待在關 
　　　　　　　　　　　　鍵時刻唸出關鍵字釋放。最多只能延遲一個法術。 

　　　　　　　　發動上述特技時都會強制在該次施法時多消費一次可使用魔法次數。 

　　　　　　　　ex. 
　　 　　　　　　(咒文1)+移動施法→ 2次施法次數 
　 　　　　　　　(咒文1)+法術延遲→ 2次施法次數 
　　　 　　　　　(咒文1)+移動施法+法術延遲→ 3次施法次數 
　　　　 　　　　(咒文1)+(咒文2)→ 3次施法次數 

　　　　　　　　另外，【雙重詠唱】無法配合【移動施法】和【法術延遲】； 
　　　　　　　　【精靈術】無法配合【雙重詠唱】與【法術延遲】使用，但配合【移動 
　　　　　　　　施法】不額外消耗施法次數。 

【總合施法次數】 
　　豹人型態：法術15次，精靈術17次。精靈術屬性：地、風 
　　人類型態：法術21次，精靈術29次。精靈術屬性：全 

【原種族態】人類： （１６８ｃｍ／５９ｋｇ） 
（外觀：黑髮、淡色膚） 
力量　　４（4） 
敏捷　１７（13+4） 
體力　　４（8-4） 
智力　２１（13+8） 
睿智　１９（12+7） 

【常駐狀態】豹人： （１８７ｃｍ／７５ｋｇ） 
（外觀：花豹，毛色橙黃） 
力量　　８（7+1） 
敏捷　２０（14+6） 
體力　１１（10+1） 
智力　１５（11+4） 
睿智　１１（8+3） 

武器：不固定(劍、杖等輕質武器為主)，基本上是手邊有什麼武器就拿（喂！）。 
裝束：輕便服裝為主 
屬性：無 
重視：學生（因為是老師？）、反對暴力（喂？）。 
個性：隨和，有些懶，常開玩笑，常微笑但並不常大笑。情緒起伏不大。笑容經 
　　　常看得到一絲憂鬱，常發呆，但經常會有令人噴飯的誇張舉動。 
　　　對於學生較喜歡任其自由發展，會適時鼓勵或及時阻止可能的犯錯。 
　　　（↑有時有些保護過度。）


leopard
命名:米里斯．新月 
綽號:米腸(因為非常非常非常愛吃米腸=.=+) 
種族:黑豹獸人 
身形:176cm 78kg 算是頗壯碩的身材 

力量　19 
敏捷　15 
體力　8 
智力　14 
睿智　3 

學籍：武技部畢業，魔法部重讀新生中... 
身世：新月氏族當家族長的么子 
技巧：除空手博擊和受爪攻擊，最擅長棍術，不過聽他老師說這只是安全裝置 
武術：七個系列的紋章武技，每系都有各自的特性與不同的祝福，攻擊，或防禦技能，同樣須以能練成氣，再發出武鬥技 
＜天之紋章＞主要是大範圍攻擊 
＜地之紋章＞較多防具加祝技能 
＜水之紋章＞主司防禦技能 
＜風之紋章＞少數遠距離攻擊能力 
＜火之紋章＞強力的單點攻擊 
＜光之紋章＞唯一擁有能對隊友施放的祝福 
＜暗之紋章＞罕見的吸血加祝 
特技：隱匿，就算在太陽底下，也能很輕易的躲過對手的耳目(因為是黑色的=.=+) 
武器：平常是用折疊棍，不過實戰武器還沒有人見過 
裝束：寬鬆的褲子+輕便背心~就可告來源指出...他很愛露兩點奔... 
屬性：喜歡在影子裡...有習慣性見光死(見光就會打噴嚏*3...)

----------


## BOSS

夜月之狼

能力： 
夜： 月： 獥： 
力 12 17 5 
敏 10 11 14 
體 16 14 12 
智 14 13 10 
睿 13 10 9 

基本資料： 
姓名：夜‧霧林‧歐卡米 
小名：夜狼 
種族：狼 
類型：法術師 
武器：雖然是法師但是用拳刃=3= 備用小刀插在腰上 爪(能加長加硬加利) 牙(能加硬加利) 
裝束：毛皮褲 來源是個謎 裸上身 
屬性：闇 
特技： 召喚術(右肩上常站著一隻有翅小狼) 自癒 分身(把月分出來) 
法術：暗黑之霧(侵蝕) 黑暗之霧(隱藏) 暗之漩渦(分解對手 超緊急用) 暗附體(加入黑暗屬性) 暗霧隱(瞬移) 
對不起笨狼喜歡玩文字遊戲Orz 
使用漩渦時會邪笑 眼睛會充血變紅 讓一旁的人很害怕 所以是超緊急用 
真是個愛學生的好老師啊XD 

裡人格： 
姓名：月‧霧林‧歐卡米 
小名：月狼 
種族：狼 
類型：戰士 
武器：自己"造"出的劍(光屬性) 爪(能加長加硬加利) 牙(能加硬加利) 
裝束：同上 
屬性：光 
特技：近身格鬥 自癒 分身術(把夜分出來 不過基本上夜是主體) 
介紹：小時候意外後的產物 有時會和本尊交換 比本尊開朗多了~"~ 笑面虎一隻XD 
交換後 手上的白毛會蔓延至肩膀 
法術：光之護封劍(延緩XD) 聖盾(防禦) 光凝結(造劍) 光之祝福(瞬移) 
這隻就沒有夜那麼變態了 不過是隻奸詐的糟糕狼 
但和夜一樣 愛護學生 

外表： 
身高： 183(媽說最喜歡這數字=3=) 
體重： 78 
年齡： 22~"~ 
毛色： 黑 從頸部中央至橫膈膜處有白毛 鎖骨有白毛 雙手掌全白 
個性： 陰沉(夜)......~"~ 但有時會變得開朗(月跑出來時) 
常說的一句話： 別動我的學生XD(神眉?) 
真正的： 別觸犯我的禁地...... 
常做的事： 仰天望月 眼球充血 臉色猙獰 似有仇恨...... 
教學方式： 只要達到我給你的底限 你怎麼做我都不管 

但基本上是個關心學生的老師......~"~ 

會偷偷要(命令?XD)獥看著學生就是證據~=3= 

學生面前是一貫的撲克臉 偶爾會有淡笑 

第三隻： 
姓名： 獥(ㄒㄧˊ)‧良 
年齡： 約200歲 但以本界的時間來看只有10歲=3=(沒這個設定可忽略) 
種族： 召喚獸‧狼 
身份： 召喚獸界狼王的么子(沒這個設定可忽略) 
類型： 輔助型的 防禦技能為主 攻擊技全為被動(也只有一個~"~) 
武器： 爪+牙(能加利加硬) 
屬性： 地 
身長/體重： 56/9 
毛色： 灰 翅為褐色 
個性： 善解人意 據說夜會向牠吐露心聲?(牠會說人話哦~) 
特技： 完美吸收/反射/無效 傳輸線(將能分給己方) 防護罩(地) 治癒術 飛 高速移動 
無奈的一件事： 常被夜或月當成傳令兵XD 
常說的一句話： 你們老師說......(對學生)(童稚音) 
第二句： 別想動我們一根汗毛！(低沉恐怖音) 

完美吸收：將對手的攻擊還原為能 並能百分之百地吸收轉為己方用 
完美反射：將對手的攻擊百分之八十反射至對手 百分之二十則自己承擔 
完美無效：將對手的攻擊百分之百還原為能

----------


## BOSS

接下來是學生
------------------------------------------------------------------------
一瘋虎一
主角名:炎遺.嵐光(真正名:炎遺.凡.剛茲) 
種族:虎 
屬性:水[偏冰](因為不清楚那世界的屬性編排和相剋等等) 
武器:冰晶錐[一種寒冰的武器(其實只是以著冰晶錐的寒冰之力製造出寒冰刃)~ 在武器最中央有著一顆幽藍色的藍珠(為冰晶錐的核心)] 
[外觀:白髮.藍色膚(虎紋:黑)] 
力量　13 
敏捷　11 
體力　11 
智力　12 
睿智　3 

再武器方面我多了一些附加效果! 其主要:攻擊 附加:治癒[至多到中等的治療術~~因為多半是靠冰晶錐本生的效果而不是用自身的能力來發動~(因為睿智低阿^^"~(笑))]


幻貓
姓名：前田‧幻 

種族：貓族 

毛色：灰色，尾巴末端是白色 

眼睛：黃色帶一點橙 

武器：法杖〈僅施法時用〉隨身短棍、匕首、爪 

狀態： 
人類──平時狀態。脆弱的肉體、但也是施法最強的軀殼 
貓人──肉搏戰數值提高、施法點數稍微下降 
貓──媒介是尾巴上的圓形金屬環，純粹個人劇情用~ 
黑暗狀態──毛長長、爪子銳利五倍以上，敏捷數值加2，但不會魔法，變成此狀態後51%的機率沒有自我意識，只有殺戮 

特徵：尾巴戴著金環〈變成黑暗面跟貓型的媒介〉、喜歡去磨東西、抓癢，看到圓形的東西會很興奮，所以下課時會拿隨身的小球對牆壁丟再自己接住，以此自 
娛。也常常一個人對著遠方發呆。話不多，口才也平平。脾氣有些暴燥，情緒起伏大。很在意成績。 

黑暗面專題介紹： 
在人類學校四年級時曾被單個流氓學長恐嚇，忍無可忍發火變身，在無意識的狀況下把他打的兩年回不來學校，被學校記一支大過。被害人回到學校後沒有說半句話，問他他不理，此後變很乖〈嘿嘿~〉。也因為他不說，前田的獸人因子到九年級才在健康檢查中發現，才被強迫轉入獸人國的學校。他自己也引以為戒，盡量壓抑這個人格，但是在解草莓任務時毒素染身而變身，被毒素控制攻擊米里斯 

力 敏 體 智 睿 
人 型 7 11 8 13 11 
貓 人 8 14 9 11 8 
貓 5 10 8 10 9 
黑暗面 10 16 11 6 5



lion 
人型: 
力 9 
敏 13 
體 10 
智 10 
睿 8 

獸型: 
力 11 
敏 13 
體 11 
智 8 
睿 7 

基本資料: 
姓名:柴克 法克沃 
小名:小柴 
嗜好:打架 
武器:赤手空拳or拳刃 
人型:165cm 55kg 淡金色短髮,水藍色的眼睛,平時都穿一件短衣加七分褲 
獸型:100cm 39kg 咖啡色的毛,腳毛是白色的 
個性:好動,貪玩,有話直說 
目標:成為真正的狼人 
特徵:情緒極度激烈時會不由自主的變成狼 
屬性:炎 
職業:格鬥家

0080vs0083
姓名：Boss.Antimagic(巴茲.安提麥爵)
年齡：11 
種族：犬族 
武器：近距離雙槍 遠距離狙擊槍 一般都會放在一個黑色大包包(有時也會依任務而改變佩帶的槍械) 
服裝：多變 啥都穿 
屬性：無 
個性：平時就像小朋友一樣天真可愛 但戰鬥時卻會變的很沉穩 
背景：出生於醫生世家Antimagic(有錢人家低小孩) 在獸人的王國裡算是一大望族 從小就在醫院裡長大 跟家族學習 醫術 專精藥劑學 6歲在一次觀摩手術中右眼不小心被藥物弄成失明 後來家族透過政商關西 不知從哪裡拿到了一個義眼(魔法道具 能力....秘密) 移植後視力恢復 11歲時被送到冒險者學校 因為這是家族的傳統xd 

能力 
力量:6 
敏捷:13 
體力:13 
智力:9(醫藥和槍械方面是天才 其他方面是笨蛋) 
睿智:9



-------------------------------------------------------------
NPC(會隨著RP而慢慢增加)

蛋糕店老闆
姓名:熊太.麥爵(Kuma.Imagic)
種族:熊族
能力:蛋糕神人?

卡德.麥爵(Cade.Imagic)
種族:熊
個性:做事快速果斷  思想成熟  可是對巴茲的時候會有點大男人主義
平時喜歡整整小巴巴  因為喜歡看他臉紅的樣子
不過在本質上很疼巴茲
能力:謎  只知道麥爵家是以魔法治療 強化機能 著名 其他尚未了解
         但是是一個魔王級實力的角色


菲納加雅 ．雅蘭 
綽號：神仙姐姐(據說都不用睡覺哦~) 
種族：俄羅斯藍貓獸人 
身形：謎(身高是女人的秘密!!) 
三圍：謎(這比身高還謎喔~不過人家可是標準的氣質美女喔~) 

力量　12 
敏捷　18 
體力　9 
智力　17 
睿智　13 

職稱：戰技部當紅教師，很受學員喜歡(?) 
身世：不詳(據同事表示，是逃家的喔。x。) 
技巧：以擊劍術見長，刺刀術以及身法也很在行 
武術：舞鬥技，戰鬥猶如華美舞姿的戰技，是家傳鬥技，沒有人會的... 
＜水之章．守之卷＞如細雨，如流水般的防禦劍技 
＜水之章．攻之卷＞如暴雨，如狂濤的攻擊性劍技，無孔不入的擊劍技 
＜風之章．守之卷＞讓身體如微風般輕盈的身法 
＜風之章．攻之卷＞能如暴風般洗捲敵人，也能如龍捲風般圍繞敵人，輕易的作出刁鑽的攻擊 
特技：一面打瞌睡，一面上實習課，可以很輕鬆的再睡夢中打翻百名學員...(所以沒有人相信他睡著了) 
武器： 一把雕刻精美的擊劍，對他來說似乎有特殊意義 
裝束：平常穿著貼身的皮甲，暴露又性感，襯托出她野性之美，雖然本人直說是為了活動方便... 
換上禮服時，會別有一番氣質喔~ 
屬性：輕盈的身法，急速的劍技，風雨水屬性的"舞"鬥技能都很拿手 

風之章是身法，水之章是劍技，以風水交替的舞鬥技，只會這兩種舞技，似乎跟她逃出家族有關，似乎還有其他章節的戰舞技，大家也可以自由發揮喔~

----------


## Michile

> Michile.E
> --------------------- 
> 姓名：米契爾．伊凡提斯 
> 特技：雙重詠唱 - 利用異於常人的專注力與複合能力進行兩種以上的咒術詠唱， 
> 　　　　　　　　使靈活度與破壞力大幅度提升。 
> 　　　移動施法 - 可在行進間詠唱咒文，亦可一面進行原地反擊或閃躲，一面施 
> 　　　　　　　　法。移動期間限定詠唱一種咒文。 
> 　　　法術延遲 - 利用集中力將術法的效果在詠唱完畢後保留其效果，等待在關 
> 　　　　　　　　鍵時刻唸出關鍵字釋放。最多只能延遲一個法術。


啊…忘記做個更正，
發動上述特技時都會強制在該次施法時多消費一次可使用魔法次數。

ex.
(咒文1)+移動施法→ 2次施法次數
(咒文1)+法術延遲→ 2次施法次數
(咒文1)+移動施法+法術延遲→ 3次施法次數
(咒文1)+(咒文2)→ 3次施法次數

另外『雙重詠唱』無法配合『移動施法』和『法術延遲』，大概就這樣^^"
這些會在之後的接寫文章中提到。

對了，又忘了補充…

雖然武器精通這項算是在他的能力中稍弱的，但因為經常使用，和專修戰技的戰士相比之下，可堪稱是專業級水準。（武器魔人？XD）

----------


## BOSS

有什麼要修改還是漏掉的請在這裡跟我講
我會盡快補齊

----------


## 夜月之狼

熊太的名字可以用Kuma......=3=

----------


## 幻貓

KUMA?
熊威超市？

----------


## 豹冰

======學校簡介======
中央高聳入雲的金色尖塔... 
由於歲月的侵蝕而顯得銅黃斑剝...如同一根鋼針似的深深釘在大地之上... 
塔底下是一座花園 不過稱他為一座花園 似乎遠遠不夠... 
一條河流流經此地 在尖塔東北分流 兩條河流分別包圍了尖塔...然後又在西南會合...繼續朝著海洋前進... 
蒼蔥的巨樹環繞著尖塔 儘管這千年巨樹是如此高大 
但是在尖塔的腳底下 仍然顯得如此苗小... 
樹蔭下則是一圈圈的灌叢...蒼翠的草地則四季如春的綻放著花朵 
鳥語花香 猶如世外桃源的公園 
卻不曾有學員踏足此地... 
因為這座公園確實是做防禦法陣... 
那寬廣的草地其實是灌木從所設下的迷障... 
在這裡...哪怕是一顆樹 一株草... 
只要觸動了 變會遭到這個裡積了千秋萬世自然之力的公園抵制.... 
為了研究這個法陣...也好奇中央的祕塔中藏有什麼樣的秘密... 
兩大國分別在河的兩邊建立起學院 以便研究這神秘之地... 

學院分四大部 魔法部 戰技部 機械部 化學部 
以及在最靠近公園的導師辦公室... 
辦公室走東北 西南向 一個大大的彎月 將半邊公園完全圍住 
而四大學院便坐落在辦公室外圍 
在學院跟辦公室之間還有一棟....校長室.... 
而且那裡有所有學員共同的目標... 
精通四大學院...得到最終大學士的稱號!!! 

======校史======
鷹皇歷168年
獸人的長頸部族回報在西北邊發現奇怪的東西...
經過鷹眼部隊的偵查 證實是史前神魔時期留下來的東西...
史前的東西...無論對部落方還是風歌一族(精靈)或破月氏族(妖精)來說
都具有極大的吸引力
於是在鷹皇的指揮下 將許多獸人精英開拔進駐該地
越接近那裡 越覺得那做塔的宏偉高大
高聳入雲對它來講並不是誇示法...
而是貼切的敘述法...
在塔四周無故茂盛的草地與森林 讓鷹皇非常擔心 
果然 之後派進去的偵查步對沒有一個人回來...
擅長心靈偵查的法師們也在冥思了一天以後 都陷入失魂的呆滯狀態...
近1/3的精英還沒開始探查便失去了生命 讓鷹皇的名譽大受折損...
無奈之下 獸人們只好放棄長刀直入的搜尋 決定先將森林圍繞起來
這半徑約一公里的森林 並沒有讓獸人們花費太多的力氣便圍繞起來
而且再貓頭鷹參謀的建議下 在該處建立起研究院 也就是現今學院的前身
不過就再此時森林的西邊雨北邊 出現了精靈跟妖精的蹤跡
顯然他們也對這個遺跡相當感興趣
不過鷹皇當然不會讓他們有機會接觸這裡 
於是 史上最大的部族戰 便因為遺跡研究權的爭奪而開打了
戰爭之初 獸人們以強大的體力與不輸兩族的智慧 穩佔上風
狼騎兵與鷹矛手的搭配 更是每次出擊 必將兩族殺個落花流水
體會到憑單族能力 不足以抵抗眾獸人部族的聯合抵制
風歌與破越氏族終於在萬分無奈下 攜手合作 力戰鷹皇
而最令人寒膽的聯合魔法便在此時誕生了...
妖精天生的心靈魔法 搭配精靈的魔力震動增幅法陣 
第一次出擊便幾乎讓霜狼氏族的狼騎兵全死在自己的坐騎的尖牙之下...
而以往干擾妖精施展精神魔法的鷹人矛手 則在精靈的風的祝福下 命中率幾乎歸零
在魔法增幅的幫助下 妖精每次施法 都猶如死神降臨般奪走許多獸人的生命...
遭臨毀滅打擊的獸人部族 不得不從西北方撤回到獸人本部...
而大幸的是 犧牲的獸人們讓研究院也研發出自己的複合魔法
以高壓的空氣彈 包裹的威力強大 但是往往射程不足的溶炎彈
將此可以大幅增加溶炎彈的射程 而能夠在妖精經過增幅後的精神魔法抵達之前 將其擊殺
在戰場上又有了翻天覆地的變化...
岩掌部族(巨熊獸人)與靈尾部族(猿係獸人)頂替重傷的霜狼氏族與敵方聯盟展開廝殺
新月氏族(黑豹氏族)與儷影氏族(獵豹氏族)則與對方暗中角力暗殺與游擊的能力
而雙方的法師則是大肆動用巨大的法術 就算沒有目標 也任意破壞地形...
狼族的重傷 讓其他部族終於有嶄露頭角的機會
而鷹皇由於屢次失算 終被各部族驅趕離位...
由月牙氏族(銀狼部族)的酋長接任獸皇

這年是獸皇2453年 鷹皇214年 狼皇元年5月22日

為了長遠的戰爭 新狼皇決定在研究院外 在增設兩所學院 也就是魔法學院與戰爭學院...
戰爭一度膠濁了近二十年...
一直到遙遠南方 以結盟為理由而來到此地的人類出現...
人類提供了一種不會被精神魔法干擾的坐騎 叫做摩托車...
雖然有點難駕馭...不過任何人都可以騎 而且不會耍脾氣的這兩點
讓許多痛失愛騎的狼騎兵得以重回戰場 不過還是有更多狼人喜歡有寫有淚的狼騎就是...
人類也帶來許多醫療知識 傷口與骨折不需要樣樣都讓牧師來了
儘管復原的叫慢 但確實為牧師們減輕不少壓力
各種內傷也不是需要高階牧師才能處裡的傷口
在經過一種叫做"開刀"的技術 讓原本難癒合的傷口 變成得以用簡單的治癒術處理
他們的思維也比獸人們更容易找出新毒素的解藥
但是更令人驚訝的是...妖精一方 竟然也有人類與之結為聯盟...
不過 就南方來的人類表示 那些北方來的人類 是他們萬世的宿敵...
而在接下來幾年的戰爭中 雖然沒有任何背判的跡象 不過 狼皇已經要所有後代獸皇注意這件事...

在狼皇23年10月10日 雙方終於承受不住長久戰爭所帶來的損耗與壓力
彼此簽下停戰合約 並且約定 以中央高塔的研究能力作為彼此競爭的方式
也就是看誰能夠先研究到中央高塔 誰便有主動研究權

為此 狼皇代表獸人 與人類簽下了暫時結盟的信條
並以幫助討伐北方人類的承諾 接受人類的機械與科學知識
在接下來的幾年中 與人類共同重新打早這間研究所
在森林的這一邊 
以獸人特殊的圖騰為基礎 建造了一座半月型的立體法陣
以人類獨特的技術為架構 將老師們的辦公室建在每一個法陣的樞紐上
遠遠看去 彷彿六座利牙的圖騰高塔之間 
拉起白色的帷幕 精細的雕功 完美的接合技術
讓白色大理石建築 猶如包裹著一件珍貴寶物的魔力面紗

原本臨時搭建的魔法與戰技學院整個被拆解重建
狼皇31年 兩座學院同時落成!!

魔法部由三片蓮花般的花瓣包圍成一個未開的蓮笣
中央一座猶如花蕊似的高塔歪歪曲曲的長到天空上
頂端的七彩晶石閃爍著光芒 凝聚著高濃度的各類魔法元素
而晶石四周兩環魔法晶環緩緩旋轉著 平復學院內因練習時引發的元素不安定的震動
四周的地面以朱紅色的石瓦撲構成放射撞狀的法陣
分別在十二個方位各有一座清綠色玄武岩放置的擂台 
以元素絕緣體製成的擂台 是用來給學員們練習法術用的...
三片花瓣內分別有三個科系

魔法療傷系 不僅是牧師的神聖魔法 他們也要研究因不同魔法造成的傷害對應的最佳治療方法 而且這裡有連結到外面12座練習場的直接法陣 而在這裡休習的法師牧師們 為了提高救傷的效率 最擅長的反而是帶物瞬間移動術 這讓他們能夠快速近出戰場 抓著傷患落跑

魔法陣研系 主要研究各種複合魔法 聯合魔法 平面還有立體法陣的地方 主要的研究目標就是威力強大 射程超遠的遠距離魔法發射台 因為魔法跟兵器一樣 一吋長 一吋強 不過 最容易失控的魔法元素也都在這裡 所以是魔寮系最常光顧的地方

魔法研究開發系 是開發新型魔法 不同的共鳴與不同元素個性研究的地方 以及各種魔力藥草的調配與使用 一般來說可以拿來治傷的魔法藥劑比較少 會讓人長出四隻手臂 把人的腳變短 或是讓人的舌頭跟氣球一樣會漲大的怪藥比較多...不過 高級的魔藥師也可以調配出很多魔法辦不到的特殊藥水

這三系所基本上也是有競爭的 魔陣系與魔研系經常聯手 要創造出魔療系無法治癒的魔法 最成功的一次 大概市會傳染的奇癢無比哈哈狂笑咒 由於接觸過的魔療學員都又癢又笑的無法進行研究 最後則是讓導師們出面才解除這詛咒...
而晶央高塔則是普通科教室 一共有20樓的教室
而更高的樓層 則擺放著歷代以來的魔法知室 是個超~~~~~~~~~~~大的圖書館~
越高的樓層擺放越頂級的魔法知識 一般學生只能借閱到25樓的書籍
更高樓層則要依級別不同 向老師 院長或圖書館的館長申請 才得借閱\r
由於資料的不斷擴充 常使某樓層不用用的房間被擴張 所以外面看上去才會這樣歪七扭八 搖搖欲墜吧...

學院滿週年時
再兩邊有分別有兩座蛋狀的園頂溫室野双双落成 裡面種植著不同地區的奇異植物
一座是三層的熱帶溫室 地下室是鍾乳岩與宛如泥漿的潮濕地道
地上一層是熱帶與林的沼澤叢林 在這裡不好好走可能會跌到地下室哩~
地上二樓是沙漠的高溫地區 只是象牙黄的沙上 這裡的植物顯然比較多就是了
另一座是三層的寒帶溫室
地下室是冰窖般的洞穴 比鋼鐵還堅硬的牆壁上仍舊生長出令人嘆為觀止的奇蹟生命
地上一樓是媲美南極暴風大陸的暴風圈 在這裡生長著許多雪白的植物...但是都是白的...不好找就是了...
地上二樓是高原般的草地 據說有很多奇特的生物止生長在這裡
同時 也有一些可憐的生物 因為被抓回來研究而眷養在這裡...

戰技部 遠遠看去像座鳥巢似的...
高聳的巨石圍牆 做的根城牆碉堡沒兩樣
圍牆內包裹著五顆小巨蛋 其中三顆是武練場
每顆武練場都有5層 每一層之間都以超強鋼骨結構 以及魔法陣加持過 再這裡 實戰就是最好的練習~ 
另一個裡面是以人類的醫學科技為主的研究中心
而且什麼擦傷 挫傷 砍傷 撕裂傷 骨折 斷肢等等內外傷患在這裡絕對不缺 正適合外傷部的學員練習哩 橫豎現在接肢接骨技術成熟了 斷個幾次接回去都看不出來什麼補丁過的痕跡…就某些角度來說…戰技部的學員沒有一個是沒斷過手腳的吧…
最後一個是正常一點但是很少用到的戰技教室 一些基本戰鬥指導等教學便在此進行

這樣的城堡一共有兩座 兩座城堡之間還有一塊巨大的岩石擂台 
底下佈置著特殊的再生法陣 被擊碎的岩石會被回收回來 經過加工 在放回擂台上
兩座城堡之間定期會讓學生們練習攻程戰 也算是一種實戰演練吧…
雖然多少挑起兩邊的紛爭 但是不失為提昌武力的好方法

戰技部內並沒有什麼系別分野 每位教師各自都有自己喜好的戰技
各自對不同的武器也有不同的見解 甚至以能化作鬥氣的方式也都有自己的訣竅
因此 大多學生都可以選擇自己喜歡的老師上課 每位老師之間也會不定期讓自己的學生們舉辦大混戰 不止比較誰的學生比較強悍 也較勁老師的能耐與受歡迎的程度 不過無論哪個老師的學生 都要有讓自己死個幾次的覺悟…
反正醫院就在旁邊 再不濟 呼叫魔法部的祭司來施展復活術也還來得及……

機械部 在學院三年時才正式成立
這學院看過去實在不知道算是工廠 廢鐵場還是什麼東西...
全部鐵灰色的格局 將院所分隔成大大小小不同的區塊
有很多"額外"的設施 活像是被硬加蓋上去似的...
上面多一間鐵皮屋 旁邊場出好幾個風車 下面多幾跟鐵條 說是用來掛材料的...
這邊數十支吊車的軌桿掛在天邊 另一頭有幾隻巨大的機械爪 其中還散落不少吸廢鐵用的大鐵盤
這一頭有幾千噸的廢棄鋼鐵堆在這...那邊又有幾座永動機發電廠...
整間學院永遠都在發出非常吵雜的聲音
機械碰撞聲 焊接啦~鑄造啦~許多機械手臂動來動去的聲音...
學院落成不到三天 校長辦公室便撥款下來指定魔法部建造真空隔音牆...
對五官靈敏的獸人來說...這真的是太~~~吵了......

這間看來亂七八糟的學院 事實上還頗亂中有序的~
這裡大體上分成3個系所

設計工程系 是整個部落水準最高的藝術研究中心 所有你在市面上看到的用到的 拿到的 坐到的 無不是從這間學院設計出來的 他們生存的目標 便是設計出製造系無法做出來的產品 也許是這份執著 也許是這怪異的環境 這院所李來出了不少的偏激藝術家...

機械製造工程系 主司各種機械的生產製造 從簡單的菜刀剪刀 到複雜的感隻輔助機械 都由他們來製造 他不僅供應整個學校社區的各種用品 也製造各種戰爭機械 最新的作品便是與狼有同樣知感的機械座騎...不過還沒有活體實驗過就是了...

天體材料研究系 他們專門研發新的材料 更堅韌 更輕薄 便是這理學院生的目標 在舊時最獸人們來說 這大略是鍊金術士的工作吧 而額外的研究 便是太空科技的開發了 學院五年時 他們第一次成功的把一隻猴子送上太空 兩星期後只回收一只猴子乾 大概技術還不算成熟吧 而且非常意外的 戰技部最優良的普通武器(未經過魔法加持)竟然出自於此...

在這裡就讀的學生 不但要有驚人的耐噪音能力 還要有過於常人的架構能力與邏輯能力 才能在這間"什麼都混在一起"的混亂學院中生存下去...

對機械部的學生來說 最重要的就是取之不盡 用之不歇的各種礦石 所以在學院旁邊 與魔法部合作 建造了一座超大鎔爐~所有廢棄的鋼鐵會被送進這個鎔爐理 然後再提煉出各種不同的原材料 金屬溶液經由魔法陣的精密溫度調配 才能穩定的輸出原料品質 沒有魔法陣的搭配 單靠機械量表 是不可能在這種金屬大雜匯中 仔細的分離出不同元素的金屬

化學部 與機械部同時落成的學院
在地面上僅見一座有漂亮玻璃園頂的小花園 
而大多數的設施都是建築在地底下 畢竟 各種生化 核能實驗 還是在地底裡進行...
失敗時比較不會遭受注意...

公園中央 有一座十六面的建築 分別有十六座速度不一的電梯 
化學部就像一顆向下長的巨木 以這坐電梯系統為主幹 向下開始往四周擴展
每間研究室之間的距離都相隔至少200米 縱橫交錯 軌幹叢生的遍布在學院的地底下
每當教室不夠時 再往下 或在往四周挖一間便是了
化學部的學生也沒有什麼系別之分 找一個主題 找一位指導老師 再申請一間空研究室
三五小組或獨自一人 就可以開始研究了 只要成果經過老師的審核 通過世界科學家的測試通過 便能算畢業了
在這裡各研究室是完全獨立的 你待上一輩子也不最知道你鄰居是一隻有三顆頭~18個胃~六十多個乳頭的乳牛
還是一隻比你高三倍的小強......


======校園大事紀======
狼皇歷28年  5月 學院  0年  導師休息是正式完工
狼皇歷31年11月 學院  0年  魔法部 戰技部落成 11月29日為校慶
狼黃曆32年  9月 學院  0年  魔法部的兩座植物園完成
狼黃曆32年11月 學院  1年  校長室改建完成 運動場落成 週歲校慶迎請第一任校長 :Sad: NPC)
狼皇歷33年  4月 學院  2年  商店街與學生宿舍落成 教學與研究工作正式上軌道
狼皇歷34年  3月 學院  3年  機械部與化學部同時落成 學院運轉順暢
狼皇歷36年  9月 學院  5年  狼皇決定將此設立為第二首都 獎勵遷移到此地的獸人外 並擴建商店街與學生宿舍 並且親自招商
狼皇歷39年  6月 學院  8年  校園社區成型 學院與都市幾乎溶為一體 前所未有的繁榮
狼皇歷41年11月 學院 10年  戰技部第一次展開攻城演習 所有是民都是"觀眾" 並立定4年1次的攻城實習戰
狼皇歷42年  8月 學院 11年  機械部第一枚無人火箭發射升空 很不幸從太空中完全看不到學院...
狼皇歷53年12月 學院 22年  第一任狼皇退位 其子繼承
狼皇歷55年11月 學院 24年  化學部學員離開時沒有消毒好 造成一種頭髮會變成白色的病毒外洩 許多獸一夜白頭 嚇掉不少HP...
狼皇歷59年  3月 學院 28年  魔法部發生新魔法"奇癢無比哈哈狂笑咒"氾濫無意間帶起校園生氣
狼皇歷64年  5月 學院 33年  最大的商聯會決定遷移至此 一同來到的還有部落最大的拍賣場也將在此建造
狼皇歷66年  7月 學院 35年  巨大拍賣場落成 由商會贊助 校史以來最盛大的為期一週校慶
狼皇歷71年11月 學院 40年  第一任校長退休 第二任校長 :Sad: NPC)接任
狼皇歷73年  9月 學院 42年  米契爾˙伊凡提斯老師正式就職
狼皇歷74年  6月 學院 43年  月與夜同時就職 並帶著獥出現
狼皇歷79年  8月 學院 48年  米里斯˙新月進入戰技部就讀
狼皇歷83年  9月 學院 52年  因為某件事讓米契爾與月槓上了(請自由發揮)但也成為生死與共的摯友
狼皇歷89年  8月 學院 58年  巴茲˙安提麥爵，炎遺˙嵐光，柴克˙法克沃入學就讀 
狼皇歷89年  8月 學院 58年  前田˙幻轉學進入 
狼皇歷89年  8月 學院 58年  米里斯˙新月戰技部畢業 轉修魔法部

故事開始~XD

然後...
 1/15寒假結束
  3/26機械部與化學部的小校慶 
  4/  1該周期中考(因為剛好愚人節 通常考的都很混亂)
  5/22狼皇即位紀念日
  5/25該周期末考
  6/  1暑假開始
  7/  7商店街特賣周
  7/31暑假結束
10/  1該周期中考
10/10是停戰紀念日 當年如果有攻城演習的話會在今天開打
11/29一整個星期的校慶
12/  5該周期末考
12/15寒假開始
有什麼好玩的節日再加上去吧~
現實有的情人節拉~什麼的也可以喔~
==========================================
我已經盡量讓前後都銜接起來 
雖然整間學校都我蓋的...不過我半個名字都想不出來XD
誰要提供一下~XDXD

leopard 在 星期日 十一月 13, 2005 4:24 am 作了第 16 次修改

----------


## BOSS

巴茲(Boss)： 
　　平時天真、容易害羞。被突如其來的事件搞得很錯愕，前期幾乎是『呆』 
過去的…不過戰鬥中卻是值得信賴的好伙伴。 

前田： 
　　天資奇佳的獨行俠，平時雖冷靜，但遇到無法處理或不如己意的事件容易 
自亂方寸。存有不為人知、不知何時會爆發的黑暗面，令他相當困惑。 

炎遺： 
　　容易衝動的火爆小子，性格暴躁易怒且不喜認輸，報復心態強烈。對於被 
他認定為朋友的人會相當重視，在他的字典中沒有『背叛』二字。對於別人問 
他的身世背景會相當感冒。 

夜： 
　　雙面人格的冷酷型，情感不易在臉上表達，非常冷靜沉著。 

月： 
　　雙面人格的陰險型，以笑顏論是最能在他臉上看到千奇百怪的各式笑容。 
好玩且喜支配他人。 

獥： 
　　容易認命的被差遣者，善良，有時卻不夠細心而容易捅出大麻煩。 
　　 
米契爾：　　　 
　　笑口常開，卻陰晴不定，但出發點是對學生關心而不喜強迫他人，平時相 
當溫和善良，但出現違規事件時卻絕不手軟。學生對他的看法有相當兩極化的 
看法：守法的視他為天使，而不安份的則視他為煞星而躲避，而在學校之間傳 
有一個別號『法官』（？）。是被公認的笑面虎而本人並不願意承認。 

米里斯： 
　　單純而善良的大傢伙，樂觀開放但思考過於直接，容易跟不上思路敏捷的 
角色。戰鬥本能相當強，且在此時的反應相當快速和靈活。 

另外有名學生(柴克…Lion扮演的吧?)始終下落不明，翹課還是沒辦入學XD? 


轉貼於  Michile.E(原作者)

----------


## 豹冰

人家也要更新哩=.=+

命名:米里斯．新月 
綽號:米腸(因為非常非常非常愛吃米腸=.=+) 
種族:黑豹獸人 
身形:176cm 78kg 算是頗壯碩的身材 

力量　19 
敏捷　15 
體力　8 
智力　14 
睿智　3 

學籍：武技部畢業，魔法部重讀新生中... 
身世：新月氏族當家族長的么子
技巧：除空手博擊和受爪攻擊，最擅長棍術，不過聽他老師說這只是安全裝置 
武術：七個系列的紋章武技，每系都有各自的特性與不同的祝福，攻擊，或防禦技能，同樣須以能練成氣，再發出武鬥技 
＜天之紋章＞主要是大範圍攻擊 
＜地之紋章＞較多防具加祝技能 
＜水之紋章＞主司防禦技能 
＜風之紋章＞少數遠距離攻擊能力 
＜火之紋章＞強力的單點攻擊 
＜光之紋章＞唯一擁有能對隊友施放的祝福 
＜暗之紋章＞罕見的吸血加祝 
特技：隱匿，就算在太陽底下，也能很輕易的躲過對手的耳目(因為是黑色的=.=+) 
武器：平常是用折疊棍，不過實戰武器還沒有人見過 
裝束：寬鬆的褲子+輕便背心~就可告來源指出...他很愛露兩點奔... 
屬性：喜歡在影子裡...有習慣性見光死(見光就會打噴嚏*3...)

新教師登場!!
命名：菲納加雅 ．雅蘭
綽號：神仙姐姐(據說都不用睡覺哦~)
種族：俄羅斯藍貓獸人 
身形：謎(身高是女人的秘密!!)
三圍：謎(這比身高還謎喔~不過人家可是標準的氣質美女喔~)

力量　9 
敏捷　18 
體力　9
智力　16 
睿智　13

職稱：戰技部當紅教師，很受學員喜歡(?) 
身世：不詳(據同事表示，是逃家的喔。x。)
技巧：以擊劍術見長，刺刀術以及身法也很在行 
武術：舞鬥技，戰鬥猶如華美舞姿的戰技，是家傳鬥技，沒有人會的...
＜水之章．守之卷＞如細雨，如流水般的防禦劍技
＜水之章．攻之卷＞如暴雨，如狂濤的攻擊性劍技，無孔不入的擊劍技
＜風之章．守之卷＞讓身體如微風般輕盈的身法
＜風之章．攻之卷＞能如暴風般洗捲敵人，也能如龍捲風般圍繞敵人，輕易的作出刁鑽的攻擊
特技：一面打瞌睡，一面上實習課，可以很輕鬆的再睡夢中打翻百名學員...(所以沒有人相信他睡著了) 
武器： 一把雕刻精美的擊劍，對他來說似乎有特殊意義
裝束：平常穿著貼身的皮甲，暴露又性感，襯托出她野性之美，雖然本人直說是為了活動方便...
換上禮服時，會別有一番氣質喔~ 
屬性：輕盈的身法，急速的劍技，風雨水屬性的"舞"鬥技能都很拿手

風之章是身法，水之章是劍技，以風水交替的舞鬥技，只會這兩種舞技，似乎跟她逃出家族有關，似乎還有其他章節的戰舞技，大家也可以自由發揮喔~

----------


## Michile

這個應該是暫定完整版吧，想不到又多了一名敏捷型角色＠＠”
不過小黑…那位"神仙姐姐"的數值還挺神的，比內定教師用數值(65)多了4…

--------------------- 
姓名：米契爾．伊凡提斯 
小名：（不固定，覺得跟他有關就會回應。） 
類型：法術士（元素師） 
技巧：【武器精通】（使用頻率高／相對較弱項？但與專修戰技的戰士相比仍可算是專業級水準） 
　　　【術士法術】威力取決於施法者智力的法術，與場地無關。
　　　　　－－攻擊系（使用頻率極低／最強項？） 
　　　　　　∟回復、輔助系（使用頻率高／得心應手？）
　　　【精靈術】感應精靈力量的特殊法術，與本身能力無關。（得心應手）

　　　特技：【雙重詠唱】利用異於常人的專注力與複合能力進行兩種以上的咒術詠唱， 
　　　　　　　　　　　　使靈活度與破壞力大幅度提升。
　　　　　　【移動施法】可在行進間詠唱咒文，亦可一面進行原地反擊或閃躲，一面施
　　　　　　　　　　　　法。移動期間限定詠唱一種咒文。
　　　　　　【法術延遲】利用集中力將術法的效果在詠唱完畢後保留其效果，等待在關
　　　　　　　　　　　　鍵時刻唸出關鍵字釋放。最多只能延遲一個法術。

　　　　　　　　發動上述特技時都會強制在該次施法時多消費一次可使用魔法次數。 

　　　　　　　　ex. 
　　 　　　　　　(咒文1)+移動施法→ 2次施法次數 
　 　　　　　　　(咒文1)+法術延遲→ 2次施法次數 
　　　 　　　　　(咒文1)+移動施法+法術延遲→ 3次施法次數 
　　　　 　　　　(咒文1)+(咒文2)→ 3次施法次數 

　　　　　　　　另外，【雙重詠唱】無法配合【移動施法】和【法術延遲】；
　　　　　　　　【精靈術】無法配合【雙重詠唱】與【法術延遲】使用，但配合【移動
　　　　　　　　施法】不額外消耗施法次數。

【總合施法次數】
　　豹人型態：法術15次，精靈術17次。精靈術屬性：地、風
　　人類型態：法術21次，精靈術29次。精靈術屬性：全

【原種族態】人類： （１６８ｃｍ／５９ｋｇ） 
（外觀：黑髮、淡色膚） 
力量　　４（4） 
敏捷　１７（13+4） 
體力　　４（8-4） 
智力　２１（13+8） 
睿智　１９（12+7） 

【常駐狀態】豹人： （１８７ｃｍ／７５ｋｇ） 
（外觀：花豹，毛色橙黃） 
力量　　８（7+1） 
敏捷　２０（14+6） 
體力　１１（10+1） 
智力　１５（11+4） 
睿智　１１（8+3） 

武器：不固定(劍、杖等輕質武器為主)，基本上是手邊有什麼武器就拿（喂！）。 
裝束：輕便服裝為主 
屬性：無 
重視：學生（因為是老師？）、反對暴力（喂？）。 
個性：隨和，有些懶，常開玩笑，常微笑但並不常大笑。情緒起伏不大。笑容經 
　　　常看得到一絲憂鬱，常發呆，但經常會有令人噴飯的誇張舉動。 
　　　對於學生較喜歡任其自由發展，會適時鼓勵或及時阻止可能的犯錯。 
　　　（↑有時有些保護過度。）

----------


## 瘋虎

=w="""說時在的~~~設定真的一天比一天齊全了~~xd
希望哪天設定可以出成一本厚厚的編輯書阿~~~xd
[到了那時小說都可以出刊了吧^^"]

----------


## 病態的貓頭鷹

姓名：月見草．杜恩里斯
種族：貓頭鷹
身分：學院新生
年齡：10歲
武器：前、中期西恩斯，後期森林長槍。(預計後期西會領便當XDD)
屬性： 無(有的話大概是木= =")
個性：很少在說話，有時候會變一個人一直說個不停跟瘋子一樣很脫線，為人說話輕浮、懶惰(所以很容易被幻影用槍射=3=)，擅長玩小動作。
身形：161cm/48kg
特徵：戴一邊的綠色核桃耳飾，通常會穿牛仔褲上衣就不定，眼睛呈墨綠色，毛色呈淡綠色。

力量10
敏捷7
體力8
智力8
睿智17


姓名：幻影．依列伊斯
種族：貓族
身分：月見草的法定監護人(?)兼學姊
年齡：13歲
武器：手槍...就手槍了=3=
屬性：闇
個性：容易被激怒，且個性很敏感，是一隻貪睡貓，沒有主見，也是擅長玩小動作囧。
身形：174cm/51kg
特徵：通常都會穿黑白分明的衣服戴著一邊灰色的核桃耳飾，眼睛顏色呈灰色，毛色也是灰色= ="。

力量9
敏捷20
體力7
智力3
睿智11



更新~XD不起來了.....
預計月見草結局是死XDDD...
但沒有正式的領便當XD
本來想去樂園玩那個XD
不過這裡都顧不了了
而且結局沒打出來就打後續就不好玩了XDD

----------


## BOSS

呵呵   歡迎

----------


## 幻貓

姓名：前田‧幻 

種族：貓族 

毛色：灰色，尾巴末端是白色

眼睛：黃色帶一點橙

武器：法杖〈僅施法時用〉隨身短棍、匕首、爪 

狀態：
人類──平時狀態。脆弱的肉體、但也是施法最強的軀殼
貓人──肉搏戰數值提高、施法點數稍微下降
貓──媒介是尾巴上的圓形金屬環，純粹個人劇情用~
黑暗狀態──毛長長、爪子銳利五倍以上，敏捷數值加2，但不會魔法，變成此狀態後51%的機率沒有自我意識，只有殺戮

特徵：尾巴戴著金環〈變成黑暗面跟貓型的媒介〉、喜歡去磨東西、抓癢，看到圓形的東西會很興奮，所以下課時會拿隨身的小球對牆壁丟再自己接住，以此自
娛。也常常一個人對著遠方發呆。話不多，口才也平平。脾氣有些暴燥，情緒起伏大。很在意成績。

黑暗面專題介紹：
在人類學校四年級時曾被單個流氓學長恐嚇，忍無可忍發火變身，在無意識的狀況下把他打的兩年回不來學校，被學校記一支大過。被害人回到學校後沒有說半句話，問他他不理，此後變很乖〈嘿嘿~〉。也因為他不說，前田的獸人因子到九年級才在健康檢查中發現，才被強迫轉入獸人國的學校。他自己也引以為戒，盡量壓抑這個人格，但是在解草莓任務時毒素染身而變身，被毒素控制攻擊米里斯

             力   敏   體   智   睿 
人 型     7   11  8   13  11 
貓 人     8   14  9   11   8 
貓          5   10  8   10   9  
黑暗面 10  16 11   6    5

----------


## 夜月之狼

補充:

合用技：

熔融球(將兩種能壓縮成球狀 發射出去)

引和受(用光的力量將對對象的傷害轉移 用闇的力量將傷害消除 簡單來說就是類似替身術=3=)

侵蝕拷問(用闇的力量慢慢侵蝕對象的身體 再用光的力量治癒 但兩者的速率差距極小 所以會很痛苦)

光闇雙狼爆(將一光一闇的能 同時擊向對手 依屬性相剋相鬥的原理 給予爆裂性的範圍傷害)

對了 讓獥年輕點 一百歲好了XD

----------


## 病態的貓頭鷹

姓名:西恩斯
關係:因為比幻影早出現在月見草的面前，所以占心中的地位也比幻影重。
設定:
名稱:藍影花(這才是真正的名稱)
屬靈魂植物科(亂掰的= =.....就如其名有靈魂= =)
出生地:類似寒帶溫室的草原，雖然說是類似寒帶溫室的草原，但是因為戰爭的關係，所以數量大減。
藍影花就如其名，就只有藍色的。
對鮮血會感到興奮(但不會真的吃人bb)，可以和飼養者溝通，所以飼養者才會被誤認為在自言自語。(例外:朋友= =)
大多被拿來當做武器，根部非常的銳利，也就是拿當作武器的部分。(拿來當做的意思是像月見草那樣的方式，不是拿來當做製造武器的部分= =。)
也是使用魔法的媒介，可以讓使用者能發揮木之魔法。


以上是好像一點關係都沒有的設定= =
BGs桑該不會要的只是像人設那種東西= =?

----------


## 柴克

我也來更新一下好了...

姓名:柴克 法克沃 
種族:半狼人
嗜好:打架
武器:鐵爪  赤手空拳
防具:皮杉,七分褲
個性:衝動,好事,易怒,大而化之
屬性:炎 
職業:格鬥家 (?)
特性:情緒激動會導致強制狼化
人型                                  獸型
力 9    淡金色的長髮     11   除了四肢的毛色是白色外
敏 13  水藍色的眼睛     13   ,其他的地方的都是棕色 的
體 10  身高:165cm      10   身長:100cm
智 10  體重:55kg          8    體重:33kg
睿 8                            7    
學會特技:拳頭  鐵爪  炎裂爪(須配合火屬附加咒文)
學會魔法:"光熱!附加!熊熊燃燒!!"...火屬附加咒文,可以使武器或防具具有火屬性,火耐性

目前是這樣啦...以後還會在學會一些技能和魔法吧?

----------


## BGs

把NPC改成玩家控制角色，以下...

==========

波痕‧儷影：

姓氏直接取用自 leopard 前輩的世界設定......化學部、魔法部三年級的學生，生研社員，專長是植物，副修傳說生物(就是只要一直翻古代的文獻，定期寫出一篇小說就能拿到分數的科目)。 
個性內向，容易緊張，有時還會結巴。 
常常接一些校內範圍的簡單任務(例如跑腿的工作)，所以能夠在各個不同的學院看到他的身影。 

力量　6 (絕對不是當戰士的料)
敏捷　14 
體力　8 
智力　14 
睿智　8 

種族:獵豹獸人 
嗜好:串門子(幫忙送東西的時候順便和老師聊天)
武器:藥劑(例如爆炸藥水，想成是手榴彈吧)
衣著:灰色實驗衣，卡其布長褲 
個性:不穩定，容易興奮，又很快就會冷卻。 
屬性:風(如果有的話...木) 
職業:研究生

==========

就先這樣~

----------


## BGs

這一位是老師。

==========

萊比錫‧林肯；Leipzig Lincoln：

綽號：萊爾(說謊者......)
種族：人類
性別：女
屬性：無 (還是說...木)

能力值→
力量 4
敏捷 12
體力 12
智力 16
睿智 21 (明講了，她是祭司)

化學部與魔法部老師，主執教於魔療系，專長為植物研究。(孟德爾？)
人類信仰自然宗教的祭司(Druid?)，同時也是[生研植物組]的指導老師。為了要得到進入溫室研究的資格而至此校任教。
擬型者，由於祭司的能力而能夠變化為獸形(烏鴉、熊、狼~)
(打算讓她成為缺乏感的角色)

身高 164cm  體重 52  kg
外表：留短髮 穿著長袍(深木褐色) 黃皮膚 典型華人面貌。
武器：無手持武器(這一句保留......)

目前確定週一上午有一年級化學部植物研究的課程
週四下午有一年級魔法部魔療系課程
...平常沒事的時候不是在醫護室就是在溫室裡
有時候會到生研社辦晃個兩圈~

----------


## M.S.Keith

我可以加入嗎??

可以嗎可以嗎可以嗎??

----------


## 病態的貓頭鷹

> 我可以加入嗎??
> 
> 可以嗎可以嗎可以嗎??


可以XDDD(這不是你可以說的)
可是到後面多線要變成一個主線喔XDD
凡要玩者請留下人物 及時通(我只有MSN的OTL)和....??(瀑布汗)

----------


## M.S.Keith

設定終於好了...

姓名  月影.歐德爾　　（Moonsahdow.Ode）
小名  小月  小影(不是紫X之顛的那個
職業  吟遊詩人(咒歌術師
種族  狼獸人
身高  180CM  80KG  
技巧類型 [咒文詩歌]--  一般用在祝福我方人員..必要時可以攻擊?!
             [短劍戰技]--  在裝備短劍時使用.可加強速度.慣用型近身搏鬥技巧
                 [能力..冬日之術師]—可使用冰屬性的技能..可配合[短劍戰技] [咒文詩歌]組合使用的能力.但是月影本身不太長使用?

特技 

[咒文詩歌]類
      [十字架的榮耀]..將我方人員的能力提高1.3倍…維持時間20秒
      [時間之牢的囚犯] 敵方速度減少1.5倍…維持時間15秒
      [早起的鳥兒有蟲吃?!]..強制叫醒許多名因為上課太無聊而睡覺的學生..為月影最常用之咒歌?!


[短劍戰技]類    
      [冬風吹襲]..將劍技組合能力的技巧..攻擊範圍為一直線
      [閃鞘.八風]..為月影看月姬漫畫時領悟到的招式?!


[能力..冬日之術師]類
      [冬晨降臨]..將一地強行變為雪地…
      [寒瞳]..選擇性的將看到的目標變為冰雕
      [隨雪而來的死神]..月影的最終極絕招.廣範圍.聽說他只用過ㄧ次??



能力  原本狼人型
力量  15
敏捷  13
體力   8
智力  14
睿智  19

      魔王覺醒型
力量  18
敏捷  20
體力   1
智力  18
睿智  20


武器  冰之短劍(用能力形成的

裝束  藍色牧師服(前面加個十字架

屬性  冰

重視  身邊的朋友..

個性  非常的溫和..但也許是前世是冬日魔王的關係..所以有時會露出奸笑..很愛看書..而且對朋友非常忠心..是個可以信任的夥伴..但當他忍無可忍時..會立刻進入魔王狀態..雖然還是有自我意識..但是無法控制殺戮的本能..

身分..傳道??兼四處旅行的吟遊詩人?

----------


## 瘋虎

=口=!!!又多了一個新同伴~~~~[你好阿]
(其實還要等其他玩rp的成員同意拉^^")
恩.....可是你是要當老師還是學生哩?
[可以當音樂老師~~~~[炸]]
(天音:好像沒音樂這科吼~~~xd)

----------


## M.S.Keith

那我可以加入魔法療傷系 或是戰技部阿

因為我可以說是半個牧師..(用唱歌治癒病患??

戰技的話我可以教短劍戰技阿

----------


## 瘋虎

恩~~~那可以確定的事~~~你不會是炎遺的導師了^^"
[炎遺星期二之後才會在登場~~~所以這段期間就請大大們努力的殺文哩~~xd]

----------


## 幻貓

新成員~歡迎啊~

----------


## 柴克

歡迎!!歡迎!!
朋友是再多也不會嫌的^^~

----------


## M.S.Keith

我更新ㄧ下歐...

姓名  月影.歐德爾　　（Moonsahdow.Ode）
小名  小月  小影(不是紫X之顛的那個
職業  吟遊詩人(咒歌術師
種族  狼獸人
身高  180CM  80KG  
技巧類型  [咒文詩歌]--  一般用在祝福我方人員..必要時可以攻擊?!也可以召喚精靈前來(很像精靈術
          [短劍戰技]--  在裝備短劍時使用.可加強速度.慣用型近身搏鬥技巧
          [能力..冬日之術師]—可使用冰屬性的技能..可配合[短劍戰技] [咒文詩歌]組合使用的能力.但是月影本身不太長使用?



特技 (陸續增加中

[咒文詩歌]類
      [十字架的榮耀]..將我方人員的能力提高1.3倍…維持時間20秒
      [時間之牢的囚犯] 敵方速度減少1.5倍…維持時間15秒
      [早起的鳥兒有蟲吃?!]..強制叫醒許多名因為上課太無聊而睡覺的學生..為月影最常用之咒歌?!


[短劍戰技]類    
      [冬風吹襲]..將劍技組合能力的技巧..攻擊範圍為一直線
      [閃鞘.八風]..為月影看月姬漫畫時領悟到的招式?!


[能力..冬日之術師]類
      [冬晨降臨]..將一地強行變為雪地…
      [寒瞳]..選擇性的將看到的目標變為冰雕
      [隨雪而來的死神]..月影的最終極絕招.廣範圍.聽說他只用過ㄧ次??



能力  原本狼人型
力量  15
敏捷  13
體力   8
智力  14
睿智  19

      魔王覺醒型
力量  18
敏捷  20
體力   1
智力  18
睿智  20


武器  冰之短劍(用能力形成的
裝束  藍色牧師服(前面加個十字架
屬性  冰
重視  身邊的朋友..米契爾
個性  非常的溫和..但也許是前世是冬日魔王的關係..所以有時會露出奸笑..很愛看書..而且對朋友非常忠心..是個可以信任的夥伴..但當他忍無可忍時..會立刻進入魔王狀態..雖然還是有自我意識..但是無法控制殺戮的本能..跟米契爾是多年好友..在無聊時常常看書或是唱歌

身分..傳道??兼四處旅行的吟遊詩人?

----------


## 幻貓

最近重新看以前大家破的文章，我有一點小小龜毛的意見
當我看到「幻」這個名字時，我會去想是指前田‧幻還是幻影‧依列伊斯
畢竟兩者有些部分相似→毛都是灰的！
也許是我解讀能力的差距，但是希望各位大大在打文章時盡量用全名而小名少用
月影大大的月影‧歐德爾〈小名：小月〉盡量不要跟夜狼控制的月老師搞混~

~瘋貓說瘋語~
〈↑瘋虎：那來的瘋貓？只有瘋虎一隻！〉


新角色補充：

姓名：荷莉
種族：貓〈純動物〉
武器：小爪子
性格：溫和、善解人意、有孝心、不喜歡打架
毛色：純白
眼睛：黃色
簡介：在故事中為了幫助母親而與前田結下不解之緣、感激前田的幫忙
作者評：這個角色會讓前田的部分添加一點愛情的成份，基本上不會影響全部劇情吧~與文字樂章中的幻貓記事中的咪兒有異曲同工之妙~哈哈~

----------


## 夜月之狼

話說......

月再出場後 基本上想讓牠當學生=3=

為什麼大人跑回去當學生呢?

請待下回分曉XD

"小月"和"月" 大家要搞清楚哦~

新加入的獸們要努力嘿~

----------


## 幻貓

什麼原因呢？~
期待夜狼的新作~

----------


## 幻貓

請大家可以把各自的課表貼上來，時間比較好掌握
要配合其他獸的時間，所以‧‧‧先搶先贏！！！XP
等到齊了我來整理大家的課表~
類似大學的排課方法

這項工作也許有些困難，但是這是讓RP繼續下去的方法，希望各位配合

：：：課程分配規則：：：

分成上午、下午、晚上三個時段，每個時段有兩節課
*一星期內要修滿25堂，空堂最多五堂〈有空堂寫沒有〉*
社團在禮拜六，時間自訂〈每個社團時間都可以不一樣〉
星期天的去向別忘了說~

必修：戰技〈3節〉、魔法〈4節〉、歷史〈2節〉、地理〈2節〉、軍訓〈1節〉、語言〈2節〉←←節數可多不可少，如前田自行增加一節魔法課
選修：烹飪、自然〈又分生物、化學、物理、地科、天文〉、體育、童軍〈野地求生〉、詠唱魔法、武器製作、防具製作‧‧‧‧‧〈各位還有嗎？〉


前田的課程表：
星期一：：上午數學課、語言課    下午戰技課、烹飪課    晚上魔法課、沒有
星期二：：上午歷史課、沒有             下午語言課、生物課        晚上化學課、數學課
星期三：：上午魔法課、地理課    下午魔法課、生物課    晚上數學課、沒有
星期四：：上午戰技課、童軍課    下午魔法課、體育課    晚上軍訓課、化學課
星期五：：上午地理課、戰技課    下午歷史課、魔法課    晚上化學課、沒有
星期六：：下午固定到商店街玩〈以後會加社團〉
星期天：：躲在宿舍睡大頭覺~

●註：前田的魔法課在戈登退休後跟一年級學生一起上〈大家在一起比較好玩嘛~〉

----------


## 瘋虎

=口=!!!我的課程表已經發表了說~~~XD再RP那邊^^"[連同小說文一起發表了]
我最近這個月也很忙很忙= ="
所以上線時間是以前的1/3!!
所以發言次數也少少少喔^^"

----------


## 病態的貓頭鷹

月見草的課程表: 
星期一:空堂(去溫室)、軍訓(早)\戰技、魔法(中)\魔法、地科(晚) 
星期二:空堂(去溫室)、魔法(早)\魔法、地理(中)\戰技、戰技(晚) 
星期三:空堂(去溫室)、生物(早)\自然、生物(中)\生物、歷史(晚) 
星期四:空堂(去溫室)、語言(早)\戰技、語言(中)\地科、歷史(晚) 
星期五:空堂(去溫室)、歷史(早)\魔法、心理學(中)\心理學、地理(晚) 
星期六:話劇社....阿不...話劇社停滯了囧不表演就不會練習了囧所以變成生物研究 
星期天:跟西恩斯聊整天(去溫室)和跟幻影去祭拜已故的親屬 

幻影的課程表: 
星期一:空堂(睡覺)、軍訓(早)\戰技、魔法(中)\魔法、地科(晚) 
星期二:空堂(睡覺)、魔法(早)\魔法、地理(中)\戰技、戰技(晚) 
星期三:空堂(睡覺)、槍械學(早)\自然、槍械學(中)\槍械學、歷史(晚) 
星期四:空堂(睡覺)、語言(早)\戰技、語言(中)\地科、歷史(晚) 
星期五:空堂(睡覺)、歷史(早)\魔法、槍械學(中)\槍械學、地理(晚) 
星期六:睡整天XDDD(可能會有突發狀況) 
星期天:祭拜已故的親屬 

大概就這樣囧 
嗯....因為月見草才剛入學所以還沒調整好囧 
(明明就是為了可以不讓劇情有矛盾囧)
下個星期大概就可以調整好了囧
還是轉過來好了囧

----------


## 病態的貓頭鷹

姓名：月見草．杜恩里斯 
種族：貓頭鷹 
身分：學院新生 
年齡：10歲 
武器：前、中期西恩斯，後期植物...(啥)。(預計後期西會領便當XDD) 
屬性： 無(有的話大概是木= =") 
個性：很少在說話，有時候會變一個人一直說個不停跟瘋子一樣很脫線，為人說話輕浮、懶惰(所以很容易被幻影用槍射=3=)，擅長玩小動作。 
身形：161cm/48kg 
特徵：戴一邊的綠色核桃耳飾，通常會穿牛仔褲上衣就不定，眼睛呈墨綠色，毛色呈淡綠色。 

力量10 
敏捷7 
體力8 
智力8 
睿智17 


姓名：幻影．依列伊斯 
種族：貓族 
身分：月見草的法定監護人(?)兼學姊 
年齡：13歲 
武器：雙槍=3= 
屬性：闇 
個性：容易被激怒，且個性很敏感，是一隻貪睡貓，沒有主見，也是擅長玩小動作囧。 
身形：174cm/51kg 
特徵：通常都會穿黑白分明的衣服戴著一邊灰色的核桃耳飾，眼睛顏色呈灰色，毛色也是灰色= ="。 

力量9 
敏捷20 
體力7 
智力3 
睿智11 



更新~XD不起來了..... 
以後想到再更新XDD

----------

